# Intel's New E-Reader For the Visually Impaired



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/11/10/intel-offers-an-e-reader-with-a-difference/



> Intel Reader, a device about the size of a paperback book that is designed to digitize printed text and read it aloud to users. Intel is not targeting book lovers who want to lighten their briefcases and backpacks; its audience, the company says, is people with poor eyesight, dyslexia or other conditions that make reading difficult or impossible.


.


----------

